# Looking for tail commissions



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

So, I've been promised a (replacement)tail for my birthday,, and wanted to do a little shopping. Can anyone link me to someone with experience making rabbit tails?


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

Rabbit tails are so simple! I'd do one for ya =P


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

Keryu said:


> Rabbit tails are so simple! I'd do one for ya =P



oh yeah? got samples or a site I can see? ^.^


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm... I can take some pictures and I can get them here in a few ^^


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

Keryu said:


> Hmm... I can take some pictures and I can get them here in a few ^^




very cool, cna't wait to see em.


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

Well here's the bunny tail I've made before and also the fox tail I've made for my current fursuit ^^


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

Keryu said:


> Well here's the bunny tail I've made before and also the fox tail I've made for my current fursuit ^^




the bun tail was two tone right?


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Mar 10, 2009)

I've made tons of rabbit tails, but I only have pictures of one of them.  You can see it over here...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2073913

I could do the tail for $25, plus the cost of fur ($10 or so). Shipping would be $3 in the US and $6 international (both include insurance).


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorta, I used two different types of furs so that it would have a contrast with consistency. I thought it came out nicely ^^ it's have the longer fur on the top and a nice fluffy bottom but it would work flip flopped too, I could also sew in some patterns or different colors and what not =P


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

IsabellaPrice said:


> I've made tons of rabbit tails, but I only have pictures of one of them.  You can see it over here...
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2073913
> 
> I could do the tail for $25, plus the cost of fur ($10 or so). Shipping would be $3 in the US and $6 international (both include insurance).




it'd be around 40 then?
how close can you come to matching  this fur color?


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2062666/


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

Keryu said:


> Sorta, I used two different types of furs so that it would have a contrast with consistency. I thought it came out nicely ^^ it's have the longer fur on the top and a nice fluffy bottom but it would work flip flopped too, I could also sew in some patterns or different colors and what not =P




how close can you match this furcolor?


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2062666/


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have a fur suit to go with it? If do I'd rather see that one cause I'd rather match what ever color was used there unless you just want the tail ^^


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

Keryu said:


> Do you have a fur suit to go with it? If do I'd rather see that one cause I'd rather match what ever color was used there unless you just want the tail ^^



http://animehot.net/longeartanbunny.html


that there is hwat it's going with.


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

Otherwise, I has dis~
http://i2.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/01/73/7e25_1.JPG


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

YAY!!! then it's a perfect match >w< the flash makes it a LITTLE lighter so It looks pretty perfect <3


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

Keryu said:


> YAY!!! then it's a perfect match >w< the flash makes it a LITTLE lighter so It looks pretty perfect <3




oh? with the white fur on the underside too though right?

oh oh, and somethign else. Price? ^.^;


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, the fur I get is whole sale so... hmm... ok umm... I'd say it's going to be $30 that in cludes all since it's a small shipping fee since it's sorta small <3 and you have a white under side? That's fine too ^^


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

Keryu said:


> Well, the fur I get is whole sale so... hmm... ok umm... I'd say it's going to be $30 that in cludes all since it's a small shipping fee since it's sorta small <3 and you have a white under side? That's fine too ^^




yeah, like the flash of fur on a natural rabbit's undertail. 30's completely do-able.  The tail's got the elastic loops to connect to a belt right?


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

fenblack said:


> yeah, like the flash of fur on a natural rabbit's undertail. 30's completely do-able.  The tail's got the elastic loops to connect to a belt right?


Yes, so I'll purchase that fur and in less then a week it will arrive. I can ship it out same day since it's a simple sewing pattern and everything else.


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

Keryu said:


> Yes, so I'll purchase that fur and in less then a week it will arrive. I can ship it out same day since it's a simple sewing pattern and everything else.



very cool. ^.^ So, whats the easiest way to pay you?


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

fenblack said:


> very cool. ^.^ So, whats the easiest way to pay you?


Paypal ^^


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

Keryu said:


> Paypal ^^




and whats your paypal addy?


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah, looks like I'm a little too late. Good luck with the tail, Keryu! :3 I'd love to see it when it's finished!


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

WHOOPS! I may wanna give you my info first! XDD
Email: Keryuu@gmail.com
I believe that is all you need o.<


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

IsabellaPrice said:


> Ah, looks like I'm a little too late. Good luck with the tail, Keryu! :3 I'd love to see it when it's finished!


Thanks a bunch Isabella! I'll make sure to do that ^^


----------



## fenblack (Mar 10, 2009)

Keryu said:


> WHOOPS! I may wanna give you my info first! XDD
> Email: Keryuu@gmail.com
> I believe that is all you need o.<




Alright, So, money's about sent. My paypal addy is most definitely not the one you wanna use though, that's 3000 miles from where I am now. I'll throw you an email witha na ddress and all that. thanks a huge ton.


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

fenblack said:


> Alright, So, money's about sent. My paypal addy is most definitely not the one you wanna use though, that's 3000 miles from where I am now. I'll throw you an email witha na ddress and all that. thanks a huge ton.


No, thank you! <3


----------



## Keryu (Mar 10, 2009)

Just let me know when it's completely sent and I'll order the fur right away ^^


----------



## fenblack (Mar 11, 2009)

Keryu said:


> Just let me know when it's completely sent and I'll order the fur right away ^^




Money and email are both sent. :3


----------

